# Mignon mk.2



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Seems to have a auto function, anyone explain what that means please?

I assume it is a superior machine to the Rancilio Rocky, yet the latter weighs a whole 3 kilo more! Weight doesn't indicate quality I appreciate, but that a big difference.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

auto feature means when you depress the switch \ plate that the portafilter presses it will dispense a set \ timed amount.

forget the rocky, it is a stepped grinder, , the mignon is stepless.

Should add that stepless is advantageous when making espresso. French press, pour over not so much so.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> auto feature means when you depress the switch \ plate that the portafilter presses it will dispense a set \ timed amount.
> 
> forget the rocky, it is a stepped grinder, , the mignon is stepless.
> 
> Should add that stepless is advantageous when making espresso. French press, pour over not so much so.


Thanks....it gets good reviews for its price, shame it won't grind for French press.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

thats not what im saying.

I said using different word > stepless is what you need for espresso. you may not be making espresso, if that is the case then the rocky may be OK for you

the rocky will grind for french press. Maybe that isnt clear in my first post.

read up on stepped vs stepless.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Never found the timed function much use to me personally


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks...I will be making espresso 90% of the time, but ocassionaly French press.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> Thanks...I will be making espresso 90% of the time, but ocassionaly French press.


Then the Mignon trumps the Rocky. However - although the Mignon is happy grinding either for espresso or courser for French Press, you won't want to go back and forth very often, stepless grinders are great for being able to fine-tune your grind - but can be a bugger to find exactly where you were once you moved away. People who switch between both espresso and longer brewed coffee often end up with 2 grinders. Personally - I have a stepless grinder for espresso and a hand grinder for Aeropress/brewed. They reverse roles once in a blue moon - but mostly stay that way around.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> Then the Mignon trumps the Rocky. However - although the Mignon is happy grinding either for espresso or courser for French Press, you won't want to go back and forth very often, stepless grinders are great for being able to fine-tune your grind - but can be a bugger to find exactly where you were once you moved away. People who switch between both espresso and longer brewed coffee often end up with 2 grinders. Personally - I have a stepless grinder for espresso and a hand grinder for Aeropress/brewed. They reverse roles once in a blue moon - but mostly stay that way around.


Thanks, I understand the point you made regarding switching back and forward. Not good.


----------

